# devfs rule not applied to jail after power cut



## maudib (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi
I have several jails. I built a new one, as the devfs rules were not being applied when *I* issued this command:

```
#devfs -m $D/dev rule -s 4 applyset
```
When *I* issued the above command on the new jail this command returned without an error. After a powercut, that happened when *I* was in this new jail, when *I* issue the above command *I* get an error saying:

```
devfs rule: ioctl DEVFSIO_SAPPLY: No such process
```
Does anyone know a fix for this error? I found a fix when *I* googled it but the page on which the fix was documented didn't show the whole text for the fix (some of it was covered, on the right hand side of the web page, so *I* couldn't read what *I* was supposed to do. This page also said that the fix was rather an ugly one).

Thank you very much for any replies.


----------

